# NetBeans Mantisse



## Bleiglanz (22. Jan 2006)

schon jemand NetBeans 5 RC2 angeschaut? 

würde mich mal interessieren, wie euch der neue GUI-Builder gefällt, mein erster Eindruck: strunzgeil!

endlich mal ein GUI Builder, der das Microsoft Visual Studio ein bisschen alt aussehen lässt...

muss natürlich auch schimpfen: 

a) leider kein echter Roundtrip (gesperrte Code Blöche) und eine extra Datei im Dateisystem (<name>.form) die Netbeans braucht; wenn man die löscht hat man nur noch eine normale java-Datei

b) wie immer alles etwas "zäh" im Netbeans


----------



## Roar (22. Jan 2006)

hab mir eben die rc2 geladen - hatte vorher nur die beta und die ließ sich nicht mehr starten weil kaputtgespielt... - und das designen ging schon viel besser als mit der beta, und sogar ohne abstürze 
is aber immernoch bischen happig, bis man die komponenten alle mal dort haben will wo man sie will, da schreib ich meine guis doch lieber weiterhin von hand, erst recht wenn ich sehe was nb da fürn code erzeugt


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Jan 2006)

Die gesperrten Code-Blöcke können aber modifiziert bzw. beeinflusst werden. Zwar nicht direkt im Code-Editor, aber dennoch mit Hilfe von NetBeans. Dafür gibts, zugegeben, nicht gleich auf den ersten Blick sichtbare Funktionen.


----------



## Gast (26. Jan 2006)

@roar wie meinst du das?
von hand schreiben und dann compilen und kucken wies aussieht?


----------



## Roar (26. Jan 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @roar wie meinst du das?
> von hand schreiben und dann compilen und kucken wies aussieht?


nö, man weiß ja schon beim schreiben wie's aussieht, vorausgesetzt man verwendet nen anständigen layoutmanager/kann layoutmanager anständig verwenden


----------



## Guest (9. Feb 2006)

Hallo!


Ich habe eine  Frage zum Netbeans GUI-Editor:

Annnahme:  Das GUI ist im wesentlichen fertig ist und der eigentliche
Code soll geschrieben werden. Kann ich den GUI-Editor (Mantisse) abschalten und
jetzt ausschliesslich mit dem Quellcode-Editor weiterarbeiten?

Bei Eclipse geht so etwas: Eine visuelle Klasse wird dann nicht mehr
mit dem VisualEditor, sondern einfach dem Java-Editor geöffnet. Damit entfällt das
zeitaufwendige Synchronisieren der grafischen Darstellung des GUI.
Anmerk.: Ich habe einen etwas unterdimensionierten Rechner.

Das der VisualEditor (Eclipse)  für jedes GUI-Element eine get-Methode erzeugt,
finde ich nicht so schön. Daher mein Interesse für Netbeans.


Volker Ahrens (vah)


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Feb 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich den GUI-Editor (Mantisse) abschalten und
> jetzt ausschliesslich mit dem Quellcode-Editor weiterarbeiten?



Das musst du noch mal näher erläutern, denn das kann ich in zwei Richtungen verstehen...


----------



## vah (9. Feb 2006)

@ L-ectron_X!



In Eclipse ist es möglich eine bspw. von JFrame abgeleitete
"visuelle" Klasse mit dem GUI-Builder VisualEditor zu erzeugen.
Es sind nebeneinander sichtbar: a)der Quellcode b) die graphische Darstellung des GUI.
Beim Verändern des Quellcodes erfolgt eine entsprechende  Synchronisierung
der grafischen Darstellung. Das vermindert die Entwicklungsgeschwindigkeit
auf meinem Sub-Standard-Rechner deutlich.

Es gibt aber in Eclipse eine einfache Möglichkeit diese Problem zu umgehen:

Wenn das GUI-Design zunächst einmal abgeschlossen ist, kann das java-File
auch mit dem Standard  Java-Editor von Eclipse geöffnet werden (also OHNE den
VisualEditor zu verwenden). Damit wird dann flottes Codieren möglich, ohne
standig durch den VisualEditor ausgebremst zu werden.

Meine Frage also: 

Gibt es diese Möglichkeit in Netbeans auch, d.h.  kann ich den Quellcode
einer von JFrame abgeleitete Klasse editieren , ohne den GUI-Builder
(also Mantisse) zu verwenden?



Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?


Vielleicht fällt Dir oder anderen ja noch was ein!

Gruss: Volker Ahrens (vah)


----------



## Roar (9. Feb 2006)

wenn du die .form datei aus dem filesystem manuell löschst sollte das gehen (nb danach neustarten)
wenns dann noch immernich geht die netbeans kommentare aus der java datei entfernen und nb nochmal neustarten


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Feb 2006)

Es ist scheinbar, wie du schreibst, im Gegensatz zu Eclipse bei NetBeans nicht möglich, den durch den Codeeditor erzeugten Code im GUI-Builder sichtbar zumachen. Veränderungen am Quelltext wirken sich nicht im GUI-Editor aus, weil sie nicht in die .form-Datei übernommen werden. 
Andersherum gehts schon. Allerdings werden die im GUI-Editor erzeugen Code-Teile von der IDE gesperrt und sind nicht ohne weiteres editierbar. Es gibt schon Funktionen dafür, die aber etwas umständlich in der Handhabung sind und GUI-Programmierkenntnisse voraussetzen. Außerdem sind diese auch nicht im direkten Sichtbereich des Programmierers und werden innerhalb des Properties-Editors für die jeweilige GUI-Komponente unter _Code_ aufgerufen und eingegeben.

Daher wäre es möglich, so wie Roar es beschrieben hat, die .form- Datei temporär zu entfernen. In dieser Datei werden alle Zusammenhange der GUI gespeichert. Durch temporäres Entfernen wäre später wieder die visuelle Programmierung möglich, wenn man bspw. doch noch etwas verschieben möchte.
Möglich wäre auch, einfach den Code aus dem Code-Editor herauszukopieren und in eine neue Klasse in einem anderen Package zu setzen.


----------



## Guest (9. Feb 2006)

OK, ich bedanke mich erstmal und quäle jetzt mein 56k-Modem mit
dem Download des Netbeans5.0 IDE Installers.

Die .form-Datei (XML nehme ich an?) macht wohl den Unterschied.
Der Eclipse-VisualEditor bezieht seine Informationen direkt aus dem 
.java-File. Dabei muss dann allerdings für jedes GUI-Control eine get-
Methode vorhanden sein, sonst spielt der Property-Editor nicht mit.

Ich werde am Wochenende mal ein bischen mit Netbeans rumspielen
und mich dann entscheiden: Netbeans oder Eclipse?

vah


----------

